# Which of the 3 you recommend



## Bear_Vapes (6/9/17)

Between the dead rabbit, druga and dpro, which would you say is best overall?

This would be my first RDA. Im quite good at building.

Looking for a little restrictive lung hit
Good build quality
Decent juice well
Lastly i prefer using round wire to get good flavor as it runs cooler.


----------

